# Browsers!!!



## shesulsa (Jan 20, 2011)

So!

I just got me a brand spankin' new laptop and I noticed Firefox has been running pretty G. D. slow of late for pretty much everybody.

I really don't wanna go the IE route.

What's the better browser nowadays?


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jan 20, 2011)

Chrome has been running like butt lately, and crashes when i visit youtube.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 20, 2011)

Chrome has been great for me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 20, 2011)

Georgia, are you SURE that the problem isn't between the keyboard and the chair?? (just kidding)


----------



## Carol (Jan 20, 2011)

Firefox has been running fine for me.  I noticed Sun has pushed out a slew of Java updates recently, that may be the reason for some folks sluggishness. 

Chrome doesn't play well with something I have to run for work so I rarely use it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2011)

Make sure you're running the latest version, and check that nothing odd is installed.  Call me if you need some help checking out settings.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Make sure you're running the latest version, and check that nothing odd is installed.  Call me if you need some help checking out settings.


That's been the biggest thing I've noticed with Firefox...  Keep it up to date, and watch the add-on creep.


----------



## Carol (Jan 20, 2011)

Also watch the anti-virus packages. Vipre, which Bob recommends, runs very smoothly and efficiently.  Kaspersky, which I have to run on my work machine, slows my browser way down...and whenever it pushes out an update it slows me down further.


----------



## Rayban (Jan 20, 2011)

I use firefox all the time.  However if you want somewhat of a compromise between Fox and IE, Opera isn't bad.  As a browser it is very functional, but it does have a tendency not to work with a few sites.  That said it's been a while since I used it so they may have fixed that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2011)

Opera and Safari seem to have the most CSS issues on sites I check.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jan 20, 2011)

how does vipre compare to avg?


----------



## Carol (Jan 20, 2011)

bluewaveschool said:


> how does vipre compare to avg?



I like it MUCH better.  I know Bob swears by it too.

And if you get it by clicking Sponsored Link banner on the main MartialTalk page, if you purchase the full version, your purchase also supports MartialTalk.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2011)

On a windows system, I wouldn't use anything but Vipre.  Links on the main forum page (MT gets a commission if you buy through there)

I used to swear by AVG, but they did some stupid things that got me to switch to Vipre, which gave me a serious performance boost AND found stuff that AVG, Adaware and Spybot all missed.

This reminds me.

Make sure whatever antivirus you have is properly configured, your firewall is engaged, and you have spyware protection running.  Vipre does all 3, but other software doesn't.  Also, don't try to run 2 different antivirus programs, they can cause performance issues.

Browser wise, with Firefox:
- Make sure you've got the latest, but not a beta. 
- Plug ins, Adblock Plus and NoScript. Disable everything else.
- Ditch any fancy 'toolbars'. Most are bloated, buggy and often spyware.

See if that speeds things up.  You can reenable other plug ins as you go to see if that's the issue.

Also, if you are running GreeseMonkey for any reason, disable it. It really drags performance down at times, especially on Facebook.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Jan 21, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> On a windows system, I wouldn't use anything but Vipre. Links on the main forum page (MT gets a commission if you buy through there)
> 
> I used to swear by AVG, but they did some stupid things that got me to switch to Vipre, which gave me a serious performance boost AND found stuff that AVG, Adaware and Spybot all missed.
> 
> ...


 
I've always run Firefox.  IE and Netscape were completely worthless. Chrome seems okay, but I don't feel like converting.  With Firefox, Adblock Plus is a HUGE help.  Depending what sites you visit, lots of forums are being bought out and are swamped with ads.  ADP knocks out most of them, and since you can build your own library you can stop any annoying or NSFW avatars you may run across.  

On the topic of antivirus, I've always run Symantic/Norton.  Got a copy from school couple years back, and it's always worked brilliantly.  It's an older version, but it keeps updating virus defs and I never have to pay.  My girlfriend's laptop has AVG on Vista UGH!! garbage!  It just recently contracted a virus (which AVG missed repeatedly), and I could barely get anything to play nice with Vista.  Not the latest AVG, not Adaware, not Spybot, not Mcaffey, and not Norton.  CCleaner and Kaspersky cleaned it up.  Is Vipre compatible with Vista?  If so, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Carol (Jan 21, 2011)

Phenix_Rider said:


> I've always run Firefox.  IE and Netscape were completely worthless. Chrome seems okay, but I don't feel like converting.  With Firefox, Adblock Plus is a HUGE help.  Depending what sites you visit, lots of forums are being bought out and are swamped with ads.  ADP knocks out most of them, and since you can build your own library you can stop any annoying or NSFW avatars you may run across.
> 
> On the topic of antivirus, I've always run Symantic/Norton.  Got a copy from school couple years back, and it's always worked brilliantly.  It's an older version, but it keeps updating virus defs and I never have to pay.  My girlfriend's laptop has AVG on Vista UGH!! garbage!  It just recently contracted a virus (which AVG missed repeatedly), and I could barely get anything to play nice with Vista.  Not the latest AVG, not Adaware, not Spybot, not Mcaffey, and not Norton.  CCleaner and Kaspersky cleaned it up.  Is Vipre compatible with Vista?  If so, I'll have to check it out.



Vipre should be compatible with Vista, I'm running it on Win7 no issues.   Sunbelt lets you download the full version to try for 30 days, and you have access to their tech support as welll.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 21, 2011)

Chrome's not bad, but for professional reasons I'm kinda p.o.'ed at them for deciding to forego the standard "Ok" or "Cancel" buttons on their dialog boxes.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 21, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Georgia, are you SURE that the problem isn't between the keyboard and the chair?? (just kidding)


 
:2xBird2:



Carol said:


> Firefox has been running fine for me. I noticed Sun has pushed out a slew of Java updates recently, that may be the reason for some folks sluggishness.


 
I had heard that and that some of the Java updates are to be avoided. If you agree and have suggestions, I would MUCH appreciate the info.



Bob Hubbard said:


> On a windows system, I wouldn't use anything but Vipre. Links on the main forum page (MT gets a commission if you buy through there)
> 
> I used to swear by AVG, but they did some stupid things that got me to switch to Vipre, which gave me a serious performance boost AND found stuff that AVG, Adaware and Spybot all missed.
> 
> ...


 
Most comprehensive, Bobbers. Dankes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 21, 2011)

Just found this.  Do you use Skype at all?  Seems there's some performance issues if you have it installed.

* Mozilla Flips Kill-Switch On Skype Toolbar*


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 21, 2011)

Carol said:


> Vipre should be compatible with Vista, I'm running it on Win7 no issues.   Sunbelt lets you download the full version to try for 30 days, and you have access to their tech support as welll.


I've also been very impressed dealing with the folks at Sunbelt.  Through some confusion, I bought programs separately that overlapped, especially if you bought them as a package.  They fixed it, no questions asked.


----------



## Carol (Jan 21, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> I had heard that and that some of the Java updates are to be avoided. If you agree and have suggestions, I would MUCH appreciate the info.



Sorry I can't help there.    I don't really know how to selectively avoid a Java update, to be honest.  I have to keep Java current on my work machine for software testing purposes so anytime I get the indicator that a java update is available I install it.

A seperate factor is a wireless connection throttles down browsing speed way down...sometimes a lot, depending on the age and the protocol of the router and wireless adapter.   I keep a 30 foot cable attached to it so on nights I work from home (such as tonight) I can hook my laptop up to a wired connection and still have a good amount of mobility.  Living in a small place helps too...LOL.


----------



## mmartist (Apr 4, 2012)

Opera is great. It's fast and customizable. I use it on my PC and mobile phone.


----------

